# Cyp Gisela



## parvi_17 (Apr 29, 2007)

I just bought this yesterday. This is the first time I've owned a Gisela and I must say it's a great little plant! Since I live in zone 3, this plant (having been greenhouse grown) is blooming about 2 weeks before most of the Cyps in my garden even start to emerge (though my macranthos is peeking up).

Thanks for looking!


----------



## toddybear (Apr 29, 2007)

Spectacular! I didn't know Hole's sold Cyps! I wonder if any nurseries in Calgary do? I'll be there in 3 weeks.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 29, 2007)

Great cyp! It seems like more and more nurseries are selling cyps  They are addictive little gems :clap:


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 29, 2007)

Very beautiful and great photos!

thanks


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Todd, yes Hole's has quite a nice selection of them. I couldn't tell you about Calgary though...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice acquisition, keep us posted.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 29, 2007)

They are beauties.


----------



## Marco (Apr 29, 2007)

looks great. Thanks Parvi


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 29, 2007)

Fantastic hybrid! Is it originally a Frosch brand rhizome?


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 29, 2007)

Kentuckiense, thanks! I wondered that too but I don't know where it originates from.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 30, 2007)

A very nice plant. It is such a great hybrid, usually clumping quickly and with great vigor!

Ron


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 30, 2007)

Mine is just emerging now...yours is better...oh well.......Eric


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 30, 2007)

Beautiful one there! 
I should visit hole's....I remember last year I thought about getting some from there


----------



## Heather (May 17, 2007)

We have a bunch of these blooming right now at the garden (for sale) and I had no idea just how small they are in person. I always thought they and also the parviflorums were much much larger blooms because of all the great photos posted here. Who knew!?


----------



## parvi_17 (May 17, 2007)

Hey Heather,

They are quite small aren't they? They're so darn cute though!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 17, 2007)

I saw a bunch of these in bloom at hole's when I got my parviflorum....yea they are quite small in person


----------

